# Hypertufa anyone?



## henryriverfarms (Jan 27, 2014)

New member here and wanted to show some of the hypertufa projects I make in the winter for spring/summer sales at the farmers market.

Does anyone here make hypertufa? I have made around 300-400 pieces.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

LOVE your faces!

I have WANTED to play around with it, haven't yet.

Mon


----------



## Rhoffman (Jan 21, 2014)

do you use molds or carve them


----------



## henryriverfarms (Jan 27, 2014)

Everything is hand carved. There is a small window where hand carving can be done before the mixture is to hard.


----------



## Rhoffman (Jan 21, 2014)

I think it would be cool to learn to do.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Those are awesome!
Thanks for showing us!

Oh.. I just noticed that it was you!
Hi again fellow NCer!


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I notice your product is lighter in color and a finer finish than what I've seen before.

Do you use armatures for your faces and statues?

Mon


----------



## henryriverfarms (Jan 27, 2014)

no, they are packed solid, the faces are shaped by hand then carved when hard.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Theer was someone online (several years ago) who would build an armature and then more or less sculpt a life size image. I remember a lady he did, and a green man sitting. 

Made me want to build a life sized, or larger, Moai like found on Easter Island. At the time, my plans were to have it tall enough that its head looked over the fence, and install motion sensing red lights in the eyes, so that every time someone passed by in the in alley they would feel like they were being watched.

You know, you just MAY have given me a purpose for my summer!

Mon


----------



## henryriverfarms (Jan 27, 2014)

My Eastern Island Head on display.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

How tall are your heads? Is that a spray on finish? I REALLY do like the color of it!

Mon


----------



## henryriverfarms (Jan 27, 2014)

Heads are 3-3 1/2 foot tall. No spray is used on the finish. I will use a scraper or wire brush depending on the surface texture I want. The color is determined by the amount of vermiculite, or peat I use and/or concrete dye.

I have several recipes I have perfected for the type of sculpture, or planter I am making.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

You have done some very professional looking work!

I like what you do! Maybe we should have an art show here on the forum!

Mon


----------



## henryriverfarms (Jan 27, 2014)

Planting some pots for the Farmers Market


----------

